# Happy Birthday, Loki!



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

The date has turned over, and it's finally here: Loki's first birthday! As of eleven minutes ago, at the time of writing this, Loki has turned one year old. My sweet little baby boy, whom I brought home when he was a tiny five-week-old baby (I didn't know this was too young back then, although he did adjust fine; had I known, I would have wanted him to stay with his mother longer, however) has now gained the wisdom and insights that come to a hedgehog who has lived a year of life and seen all the things that that year has brought to him.

For Loki's birthday, I would like to share with all of you a list of things my boy has learned, and the things he has taught me.

1. Try new things! Mealworms are tasty, and so are apples and chicken, and all kinds of things. There's so much out there to experience, so just dive in!

2. It is _always_ a good time for a nap.

3. Even if someone is mad at you, they still love you. No matter what you do, up to and including biting the hand that feeds you, those who love you will _always_ love you.

4. The world is your toilet. Even if you soil one blanket, there's another for you to sleep in all clean and ready to go.

5. Change can be scary, but you'll get through it all okay. Whether it's a new, bigger cage, a new wheel, or new food, it may upset you at first, but you'll get used to it, and maybe even like it.

6. If you upset your mommy, make your cutest face. She can't stay mad at you.

7. Always make time for a snuggle.

8. Mommy's lap and chest make the best beds.

9. Watching TV or playing on the computer together is a great way to bond. You may even find that your hedgehog aims the cursor in your games better than you do! (True story.)

10. Mommy may have two hedgehogs, but that doesn't mean she loves you any less. The love multiplies, it doesn't divide.

I have been able to take good care of Loki in large part because of all of you. He has reached his first bithday a well-loved, spoiled little boy because you have all taught me so much and helped me to be a better hedgie-parent to my piggy son and my piggy daughter. Because of this, I want to share Loki's first birthday with you, and all of his birthdays yet to come. Thank you all for helping me, for laughing with me at the antics of my hedgehogs and yours, and for always being there for me to turn to when I needed you. May we share all of Loki's birthdays, and all of Quillamina's, too. Thanks, everyone, from Loki, from Quillamina, and from me.

Happy first birthday, Loki. I can't wait to see what your second year of life will bring us.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

happy birthday, Loki!!!

Sela, you are great with words. you really are.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aw, thanks, hon. I try.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mr. Loki! Have a great day (or night)!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Lokiiiiii 



> 7. Always make time for a snuggle.


So true hehehe


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Snuggling hedgepiggies is always nice. <3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Agreed ^-^
Ever since I got Kashi, whenever I have a giant fight with my boyfriend or something I always go snuggle Kashi, because his little warm body next to mine calms me down ^-^

It also forces me to unwind and relax and give myself time to breathe everyday, which is really great because I can work myself up and stress myself out very easily (I'm easily excitable :lol ^-^


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday, from one Loki to another Loki!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> It also forces me to unwind and relax and give myself time to breathe everyday, which is really great because I can work myself up and stress myself out very easily (I'm easily excitable :lol ^-^


same here. i can't stay worked up when i'm with either one of the hogs.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That was so sweet Sela. I can't wait to see everything Cholla teaches us by the time he's 1 year old.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Hedgie Birthday Loki!!! Hope you get lots of treats! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for your birthday wishes, everyone, I'll pass them on when Loki wakes up tonight. Needless to say, he'll be getting lots of mealies and having a nice long nap in his brand new blanket (he needs a spare because he often messes his other one) that was presented to him last night at the drive-in. He messed his other one, as per usual, so he received his gift a little early. He seemed intent on 'killing' the blanket before he could claim it as his, though, sinking his teeth into it and digging in it. What a silly little prickly pear my boy is.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Loki


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Loki! And what a wonderful and thoughtful write-up!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Loki had a wonderful evening last night, with a snuggle in his blanket for a few hours after his bath, and mealies before bed. I gave him a couple of extra ones, since it was a special occasion. He was a very happy boy, and I think it's safe to say his birthday was a success.

Thank you all for your birthday wishes for my baby, and expect another special thread for his special day next year.


----------

